# Bagged a Hummer!



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

had had too long without a hummer so got myself one, quite liked the dial and condition looked good, bought a new corn for it but have mislaid it so this one will do for now

its a little jazzy but heho


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Fantastic condition. Is that a total refurb with a replated case?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

streety said:


> Fantastic condition. Is that a total refurb with a replated case?


 nope its just quite a clean case, 80 micron capped rather than filled so will take a while to wear through :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's an attention grabber I have a spare slot in my storage box for my hummer's so I can store yours completely free of charge.

Worth a try :biggrin:

Not using Renata batteries in mine any longer they leak and balloon up which is not good.

Maxel or sony now using.

Other users inc my watmaker have had issues with Renata.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like how it really matches the beautiful strap.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic watch, I have never seen that dial design before. You've chosen well. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> That's an attention grabber I have a spare slot in my storage box for my hummer's so I can store yours completely free of charge.
> 
> Worth a try :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Good to know Jon :thumbsup:

Jazzy is an understatement but it's a hummer and a very pristine one at that. Any issues with the day date function?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

SBryantgb said:


> Good to know Jon :thumbsup:
> 
> Jazzy is an understatement but it's a hummer and a very pristine one at that. Any issues with the day date function?


 both day and date function set and move at the same time, nice and crisply, not really sure how much use this watch has actually had


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Thomasr said:


> both day and date function set and move at the same time, nice and crisply, not really sure how much use this watch has actually had


 fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, that's definitely a looker! I love that colour combination.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

wow, thats striking but in a nice way,lovely.. :thumbsup:


----------

